# Show your bench vice



## Jan-Sietze

post: 1315803 said:


> A coworker said something provocative the other day that I happen to agree with. "I don't trust a man with no vices."



That's a nice quote to start.

*But what kind of vice we really have? 
So show your vice !*


I have a reconditioned Paramo No2 Hi-Duty Vice.

According to The Workbench Book the Paramo vices were first produced during WW2.
Just after the Record Vice factory was bombed in 1940, there was a shortage of Vices.
It dawned on everyone by the vices of great importance for the war industry.
The British government gave permission to the foundry of F. Parramore & Sons Ltd. to produce record. Vices
The company which was the casting of steel tubes known could produce solid and precious folk vices with the knowledge and people of Record under the name Paramo.

I think my vise is one of the first series seen the old cast logo.
I have my vise repainted and equipped with new 'homemade' jaws.
The jack is (again) galvanized.





































Total cost: 40 euros ( ~55 U.S. dollars).
This was his predecessor, sold for 30 euros ( ~41 U.S. dollars):


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Did I ask too much?
or quote is placed in the wrong forum...



> "I don't trust a man with no vices."


----------



## jerry quinn

Jan-Sietze said:


> Did I ask too much?
> or quote is placed in the wrong forum...


No but after seeing your vice. We are all embarrassed to show ours.


----------



## jerry quinn

The first one is a crappy craftsman, but it holds real good. Plus if someone steals it im not out much. The sec. is in my shop it`s a Prentiss NO.50 made in new york. It holds very good and is very smooth.


----------



## president

I have a paramo wood vise that I use for sraightening bars and removing wire edges,Its nice to hear the 
background of this great tool


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Nice vises, look like big ones.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## KenJax Tree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plan-b

Sweet resto on the Paramo! I have a newer (late 90's) Record 6 inch and a cheepy 4 inch on the welding bench. My nephew scooped my dad's old Henry.


----------



## Rusty Barlow

stihl sawing said:


> View attachment 334281
> View attachment 334282
> View attachment 334283


Hey, I've got the same multiposition vise (top one) at work! My dad bought it 20 some years ago and it's pretty beat now. Haven't had much luck finding a suitable replacement.

I can't believe I'm checking out vise pron.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

I picked up another Paramo No 5 for 35 euro (48 dollar)...
These are my vises:
















When restored, I'll show you new pictures...


----------



## Rusty Barlow

Jan-Sietze said:


> I picked up another Paramo No 5 for 35 euro (48 dollar)...
> These are my vises:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When restored, I'll show you new pictures...


 Hey - what's the story on that little anvil on the right? Reminds me of a chunk of railroad rail I used to have that made a cool little anvil.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Because the vices are of cast iron, I can not hit it with a hammer.
So I needed an anvil.

And because I do technical maintenance on the railways, it is not difficult to become a new residual piece UIC54 Rail.
Those tracks are tuff...
There's at least 4 hours grinding work, and then polishing and painting.


The first one I made I did not like... that one I passed on to my father.
The second is the right on the vice photo.

Here are the pictures of the first one:


----------



## Philbert

I have a couple of pieces of those, but just in the raw stage. Yours looks very nice and finished.

Philbert


----------



## Rusty Barlow

Very nice. Mine was about 6" - 15cm and squared off with no horn. Not painted but polished ends, top and bottom. It was a great little metal shaping accessory.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

My entire collection ...
All neatly reconditioned






























I think I'll stop collecting, maybe...


----------



## VA-Sawyer

To the OP, You asked about bench vices, they would be things like, smoking on a bench, drinking on a bench, having sex on the bench, cursing the bench, and so on. I don't have any pictures of those things. Then you start talking about vises, and showing pictures of those. Vices ( spelled with a C ) are frowned upon by society. Vises ( spelled with an S ) are most useful things to have on a workbench. I just found it a bit on the funny side, the way you went from vices to vises.
By the way, you did a very good job restoring that vise in the first pictures.


----------



## Jan-Sietze

On my Paramo is the inscription: Hi-Duty Vice .
And Google translate says: bankschroeven (Dutch) = vices (English)

This creates my mistake...


----------



## Philbert

Nice 'vice'.

(I'd hate to think how bad my Dutch would be - and half of the US born people on this site can't spell to save their lives)

Philbert


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Philbert said:


> Nice 'vice'.
> 
> (I'd hate to think how bad my Dutch would be - and half of the US born people on this site can't spell to save their lives)
> Philbert



I agree, with both points! The really sad part, I lived in Germany for all four years of High School, and barely learned enough to get by. It was just too easy to find folks with English skills that were MUCH better than my German. It was dumb of me not to take advantage of the chance.
To the OP, I did not intend to be critical..... I was explaining the difference in the spellings, so that my response about ' smoking on the bench', ' drinking on the bench', and so on, would be understood. I saw the title of the thread, and all these weird images of 'Bench Vices' started to appear in my head. It had me laughing for a few minutes. Thanks, I had a stressful day yesterday and needed a laugh. Don't fault the translator. There are a number of words that the English ( UK ) spell differently than we do in the US. For all I know 'vise' might be one of them.
Have a good day.


----------



## Philbert

Slightly off topic, but I saw these today at a tool show. Mount in a towing hitch receiver. Bracket lets you mount it under your work bench as well.

Wilton brand. $199.

Philbert


----------



## snowyman

Interesting, turns out there's something like that sold here.

Could come in handy, and it's a vice.


----------



## Philbert

$8

Garage / Estate sale find. 

Philbert


----------



## Propnut

Differences in US/UK spelling can be amusing. Jan's joke is only funny because in British English the word is spelt 'vice'. There is no ambiguity in American English, so the joke falls flat. It's true that we are often two nations divided by a common tongue. Is it true that the vice-president is the president of vice?


----------



## bigbadbob

I have one the same as stihlsawings large one at my cabin with a no3 record for backup.
At home I have large 6inch and a 100 year old 100lb anvil. 
BBB


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Could not help it, in the meantime bought two large vise's.
Now refurbishing...


----------



## dannyknapp

Maybe you guys can help me make a decision. This vise has been in the family a long time. Grandpa's, Dad's, now mine. Biggest thing holding me back from restoring it is it needs jaws. Spacing is different from what I've found. Also, I'm sure not as valuable or collectible as US vise. This one is made in Japan. It's a tough vice though, survived me beating on it all these years. I need to get some jaws for it or pitch it and get a Wilton I guess.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like a solid vise, along with the family history. Babco was (is?) a well known brand. Did you check industrial/machinist supply houses (Enco, MSC, Grainger, etc.) for jaws?

They are pretty simple parts. I would think that a machinist could make them up for you for far less than a new vise.

Philbert


----------



## dannyknapp

That's a thought ! I found these. I may have to drill and tap new holes in vise, but might work. http://m.grainger.com/mobile/product/WILTON-Jaw-Inserts-6YA95


----------



## Philbert

I Googled 'babco vise jaws' and got a company contact with a 'customer service' link. You might try them. 

Philbert


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Have you looked at absupply.net ?

I needed the 6" T6D:
http://absupply.net/irwin-t6d-repla...aw-plates-6-screws-for-6-mechanics-vise-.aspx
Cost: $12.09


----------



## dannyknapp

Jan-Sietze said:


> Have you looked at absupply.net ?
> 
> I needed the 6" T6D:
> http://absupply.net/irwin-t6d-repla...aw-plates-6-screws-for-6-mechanics-vise-.aspx
> Cost: $12.09



Wow, I guess I should have ! The ones I ordered were over $50 with shipping. cleanup and painting already started, will get pics when complete.


----------



## ray benson

dannyknapp said:


> Maybe you guys can help me make a decision. This vise has been in the family a long time. Grandpa's, Dad's, now mine. Biggest thing holding me back from restoring it is it needs jaws. Spacing is different from what I've found. Also, I'm sure not as valuable or collectible as US vise. This one is made in Japan. It's a tough vice though, survived me beating on it all these years. I need to get some jaws for it or pitch it and get a Wilton I guess.



My wife bought me the same vise about 1974 or 1975 for Christmas. Probably from Ace Hardware. It has been a workhorse. On a side note - our church garage has a Wilton vise and I made a jaw insert for it.


----------



## 1Alpha1

A thread about vices.

I love it.............


----------



## thefeckerwest

Jan-Sietze said:


> On my Paramo is the inscription: Hi-Duty Vice .
> And Google translate says: bankschroeven (Dutch) = vices (English)
> 
> This creates my mistake...


In English English it is spelt 'vice.'


----------



## Ikeholt

Dang not again, now I have VAD.


----------



## ScreamingBeaver

you guys make me want to pick up another record vice ftomorrow my local used vice dealer


----------



## ScreamingBeaver

Yes I have an old tool distributer.


----------



## Andy Gill

Hello Gentlemen oops, sorry, Hi Guys ! Loving this particular section on VICES. I have a technical question that it seems that I cannot get answered here in Gt. Britain. I have recently managed to purchase a Paramo No 5 engineers vice to replace a much smaller and now dead Record. My question is, can someone tell me either all of the dimensions for replacement Record 5" jaws, or indeed, if these will be a straight fit onto my Paramo ? I'm relying on you now .... 

Cheers, Andy G.


----------



## Marshy

Andy Gill said:


> Hello Gentlemen oops, sorry, Hi Guys ! Loving this particular section on VICES. I have a technical question that it seems that I cannot get answered here in Gt. Britain. I have recently managed to purchase a Paramo No 5 engineers vice to replace a much smaller and now dead Record. My question is, can someone tell me either all of the dimensions for replacement Record 5" jaws, or indeed, if these will be a straight fit onto my Paramo ? I'm relying on you now ....
> 
> Cheers, Andy G.


Maybe @Jan-Sietze can help you out if he's still around...


----------



## Andy Gill

I would, except I don't do twitter nor arse book, but thanks for looking and trying to help. 

Andy G


----------



## Andy Gill

Ok. Lets try going at this from the reverse direction. If I give you the dimensions of the jaw plates as fitted, can any of you compare these with your own Record No. 5 vices, so at least I'll know if those would fit ??

overall length ; 5" or 127 mm. overall height ; 31/32" or 24.5 mm. overall thickness/depth ; 1/2" or 12.5 mm. clearance hole for fixing screw ; 5/16" or 8 mm. max diameter of countersink on face ; 21/32" or 16.5 mm and lastly hole centres are at 3 1/8" or 80 mm, and central to the height.

Hows that ?

Andy G.


----------



## Andy Gill

My Paramo No. 5 with temporary jaw plates made from Beech 

Andy G.




Stan


----------



## Glenn91

Hello am new to this site I have a paramo no.00 vise I perfect order just wondered what it's worth an if any info on them


----------



## The Thriftdrifter

Beautiful work there Jan Sietze. What type of paint do you use?


----------



## Eric2468

So I picked up this little beauty at a garage sale the other day. It is a paramo No. 4 hi duty. I was wondering if anyone could help me out with some more info, history and perhaps somewhere to find parts.


----------



## president

Jan-Sietze said:


> My entire collection ...
> 
> All neatly reconditioned Jaw drop! pun, intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stop collecting, maybe...


----------



## Jan-Sietze

Andy Gill said:


> Hello Gentlemen oops, sorry, Hi Guys ! Question is, can someone tell me either all of the dimensions for replacement Record 5" jaws, or indeed, if these will be a straight fit onto my Paramo ? I'm relying on you now ....
> 
> Cheers, Andy G.


Sorry for the late response..

Yes, it should fit.
The 'Record No6 jaws' are a straight fit on my Paramo No6. 
It should be the same for the Paramo No5


----------



## Philbert

Jan-Sietze said:


> Sorry for the late response..


It's OK - he has not been on for a few years . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Cope1024

These are my vises. The Reed is one my son-in-law got at an estate sale for $28.


----------

